# Is It Normal More anxiety Back on AD'S?



## Vamplady (May 10, 2003)

I was just wondering if its normal to have more anxeity going back on an AD's. Just went back on Cymbalta.Vamplady


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

For some patients with some antidepressants there can be some increased anxiety, especially at the start of treatment.Some people get past that. If you are experiencing this I would check in with the doctor.K.


----------



## 15561 (Jun 3, 2005)

Vamp, I was just wondering if you could elaborate on how your Cymbalta trial went. I've been on it for a few days now, and the first few days the D was worse as you mentioned in your case. I was just wondeirng what the final outcome was...


----------

